
Ask HN: What Would You Do If You Didn't Have to Work? - ggurgone
https://giuseppegurgone.com/what-would-you-do-if-you-didnt-have-to-work/
======
zelphirkalt
As far as productive activities go: Learning and writing code, developing my
own projects.

~~~
ggurgone
Yeah it feels great to be able to prioritize and decide what to work on (code)

